# not anymore



## hilbert

shalom 

How would you translate:

"I do not have my great great parents anymore"

my try is this  this:
"ani jesch li kwar lo saba raba w safta raba" 

toda


----------



## Tomer

hilbert said:


> shalom
> 
> How would you translate:
> 
> "I do not have my great great parents anymore"
> 
> my try is this this:
> "ani jesch li kwar lo saba raba w safta raba"
> 
> toda


 

I'd say:   אין לי סבתא וסבא יותר  (Ein li safta ve saba yoter)


----------



## OsehAlyah

Tomer said:


> I'd say:   אין לי סבתא וסבא יותר  (Ein li safta ve saba yoter)


Just a note that the original post was looking for great great parents. That is the parents of סבתא וסבא


----------



## hilbert

sorry it should be great-grandparents.

!een li! is "I have no", but I want " I do not have any more" it is not "kvar lo"?


----------



## jdotjdot89

No, it's not, because to express any of those phrases that involve the English word "have" one needs to use אין or יש.

So, I would say:
כבר אין לי סבא גדול וסבתא גדולה
"kvar ein li sabah gadol v'savtah gdola"

Though that's really just if you insist on using "kvar."  I prefer Tomer's translation.


----------



## eshcar

jdotjdot89 said:


> So, I would say:
> כבר אין לי סבא רבא וסבתא רבתא
> "kvar ein li sabah gadol v'savtah gdola"


 
Easy to remember - it rhymes!


----------



## jdotjdot89

Morfix agrees with me.

http://morfix.mako.co.il/default.aspx?q=great-grandfather


It has סבא רבא also, but סבא גדול is still correct.  סבא רבא is Aramaic.


----------



## eshcar

bugger morfix. No one says סבא גדול or סבתא גדולה.


----------



## mediterraneo24

eshcar said:


> bugger morfix. No one says סבא גדול or סבתא גדולה.



I also doubt if anyone would understand that term.. Just stick with סבא רבא


----------



## origumi

This whole sentence doesn't sound good in Hebrew (not sure about English, German). More natural phrasing would be
סבא רבא וסבתא רבתא [שלי] אינם עוד [בחיים]
סבא רבא וסבתא רבתא [שלי] הלכו כבר לעולמם


----------



## fsm*

Earlier in this thread Tomer suggested אין לי ... יותר  as a way of saying _I don't have ... anymore._ 

Now that other people have offered אינם עוד and כבר אין לי, I am wondering if יותר is actually correct here. In my limited Hebrew, I would have said it this way also. 

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

jdotjdot89 said:


> Morfix agrees with me.
> 
> http://morfix.mako.co.il/default.aspx?q=great-grandfather
> 
> 
> It has סבא רבא also, but סבא גדול is still correct.  סבא רבא is Aramaic.


We may need another thread but, if סבא רבא is Aramaic, then סבא itself is already Aramaic.

Hebrew has a lot of loans from Aramaic.


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> if סבא רבא is Aramaic, then סבא itself is already Aramaic.


Certainly, for some reasons, among them:
1. סב is the Aramaic form, שב (with sin) is the Hebrew equivalent
2. The (non radical) final א is a clear sign of Aramaic - sort of definite article in some dialects, just an addition to the noun in other
3. No reason for the stress to be on the syllabel before last (mil`el) if it's Hebrew

Biblical Hebrew prefers the word זקן.

Also other family members are Aramaic - סבתא, אמא, אחא, ינוקא, etc.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Flaminius said:


> We may need another thread but, if סבא רבא is Aramaic, then סבא itself is already Aramaic.



Correct.

That's why the phrase סבא רבא is as it is.


----------

